# Vote For Saturday/Sunday Racing At Hobby-Sports.com



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Hobby-Sports wants to know what day the carpet road course racers would like to race this season. Saturday/Sunday Please vote and leave a good reason for your selection. This is your chance to sound off before we start the season. I have been getting a lot of phone calls on this subject and need your input.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm picking Saturday race day because the hobby shop is open 10:00 to 5:00 instead of 12:00 to 4:00. I think it will be better for everyone.


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't think so because all the other tracks are going to run on Sat.

you should just run on Sun like last year.

Just my 2 cents 

Later


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

I can only run if its sunday.


----------



## renracer (Sep 4, 2006)

*hobby sports*

Sunday is best if you are trying to get more people from out of town G.R has two tracks trying to run on Saturday this year. maybe someone from the store can come in at 10:00 to open and then leave at 2:00 so they still have the same hours as 12:00 to 4:00 then have the 2nd person run 12:00 to 4:00. one more thing Jon I think the track needs to stay in the same lay out longer some of the new people are trying to learn to drive the car and learn a new lay out each week is tough and they have no way to tell if they are getting any better from laps or lap time. from week to week just my two cent :wave:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Thanks*

This year the layout will stay the same for two weekends of racing I think that is a very good idea renracer thanks.



renracer said:


> Sunday is best if you are trying to get more people from out of town G.R has two tracks trying to run on Saturday this year. maybe someone from the store can come in at 10:00 to open and then leave at 2:00 so they still have the same hours as 12:00 to 4:00 then have the 2nd person run 12:00 to 4:00. one more thing Jon I think the track needs to stay in the same lay out longer some of the new people are trying to learn to drive the car and learn a new lay out each week is tough and they have no way to tell if they are getting any better from laps or lap time. from week to week just my two cent :wave:


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

i like sat also shop is open longer good for grabing a last min part or two


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Sunday for me.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

can i vote 2x cause my buddy can only run on sundays too :freak:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm from G.R. I had to sell my sedan because I couldn't race on Saturday. Now we have 2 tracks and they both run saturday. That sucks! I race trucks @ least that Saturday late evening which I can do


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Sunday Works great for me. That way I can race in GR on saturday, and then head down to Portage on sunday!


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Mike. Sounds like a plan. Glad to see your still alive.



Mike Howe said:


> Sunday Works great for me. That way I can race in GR on saturday, and then head down to Portage on sunday!


----------



## N8DAGR8 (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm excited to be returning to hobby-sports to race this year. I haven't been there since you guys had the clay in there. Saturdays work great for me. Sunday racing always puts me into a rush to get out so I can get to work on time, even missing out on some race days. I also like the idea of having the store open longer. See ya on the 7th!

N8


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

So, Are we looking at a Sunday race day?


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

kolors by kropy said:


> So, Are we looking at a Sunday race day?



i hope so :thumbsup:


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

:jest: sunday sunday sunday :jest: 
:woohoo:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi airconde make sure you place your vote at the top of this page.



airconde said:


> :jest: sunday sunday sunday :jest:
> :woohoo:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Make sure you all vote people were running out of time. This is your chance tell all your friends.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

when does time run out? its lookin good for sunday!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

The vote is set to end 31 days from when I started it. Looks like the racers like Sunday racing.



racer34v said:


> when does time run out? its lookin good for sunday!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

i;ll race any day lets just race


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

sundays work better for me and todd. i can't wait to get back to work miss all the regulars and like to see new faces. god nate i haven't seen you in forever. congrads on you new babay.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

bump for a nice place to race :wave:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the bump racer34v. Looks like Sunday racing will stay the same. Why change a good thing. Have a great week.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

good to hear, were gonna come up this sunday to run some laps


----------

